# One of my dogs



## Ockie (Apr 30, 2008)

One, well, ok 2,  of the 9 dogs my parents still have:





PP was:
-Vignette
-Color (new monochrome layer mask set on Soft Light at about 10% opacity)
-Unsharp Mask
-Resize & sharpen after resize for web


I might update with some more shots tomorrow, took quite a few photo's of my dogs this afternoon as there were no other subjects besides flowers to photograph.


----------



## sarallyn (Apr 30, 2008)

they're absolutely beautiful... and great shot.


----------



## K8-90 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow!
Gorgeous dogs, gorgeous shot!
...Wow


----------



## Ockie (May 1, 2008)

sarallyn said:


> they're absolutely beautiful... and great shot.





K8-90 said:


> Wow!
> Gorgeous dogs, gorgeous shot!
> ...Wow



:blushing: Thanks both


----------



## Ockie (May 1, 2008)

here are a couple more.
almost straight out of the camera, only did some small saturation edits, besides the obvious resize / border & sharpen after resize 
2.




3.




4.


----------



## Overread (May 2, 2008)

lovely shots all - though I don't know about the blurred forground - I think its a bit of a distraction IMO but I do like the angles you have caught!
Also - that last one looks so much like a prisoner looking out at the fence and then freedom beyond. (better start looking for tunnels, that is a hopefull look to the face -- that or its nearly walkies time)


----------



## Ockie (May 2, 2008)

Overread said:


> lovely shots all - though I don't know about the blurred forground - I think its a bit of a distraction IMO but I do like the angles you have caught!
> Also - that last one looks so much like a prisoner looking out at the fence and then freedom beyond. (better start looking for tunnels, that is a hopefull look to the face -- that or its nearly walkies time)



:lmao: It was in mid walkies time, I was just walking veeeeeeeery slow because I was more busy taking photo's than walking :blushing:

as for the angles, except on that last photo, they were all a bit above me, so I had the same angle as if I were laying on the ground on their same level...
But I'll let the crawling on the ground & in the mud forAndy & his foxes


----------

